# Australian Public Service Pension in Spain



## Makka65 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi
I'm finding it difficult to find information on how an Australian public service pension will be taxed if you become a resident in Spain on a retirement visa (plenty about UK civil service pensions). Is there anyone here who can point me in the right direction please?
Cheers
Makka


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First thing to look for is a tax treaty between Spain and Australia. If one exists, either tax authority should be able to provide it. These treaties usually lay out the taxation of pensions - especially public service pensions if there is a distinction in treatment.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Makka65 (Oct 31, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> First thing to look for is a tax treaty between Spain and Australia. If one exists, either tax authority should be able to provide it. These treaties usually lay out the taxation of pensions - especially public service pensions if there is a distinction in treatment.
> Cheers,
> Bev


There is a tax treaty between Spain and Australia and a tax ruling or two by the ATO. Unfortunately they don't go into the detail I'm after. It would be taxed in Spain if I become a resident but I'm interested in the rate of tax. The PSS pension in Australia has significant tax concessions after you turn 60. For instance a $70 000 pension only attracts $2700 tax (about 4%) mainly because most of it has already been taxed on the way into the fund.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

